# messages.properties



## Smoothi (18. Jan 2012)

Ich habe nun versucht meine Fehlermeldungen anzupassen. Beispielsweise beim Validieren eines Datumsformats. Lieder klappt das nicht

faces-config.xml (unter WEB-INF)

```
<faces-config xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
              xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
              xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee 
                                  http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd"
              version="2.0">
     <application>
	  <message-bundle>messages</message-bundle>
     </application>
</faces-config>
```

messages_de.properties (unter Web Pages)

```
javax.faces.converter.DateTimeConverter.DATE={2}: ''{0}'' could not be understood as a date.
javax.faces.converter.DateTimeConverter.DATE_detail=Invalid date format.
 
javax.faces.validator.LengthValidator.MINIMUM=Minimum length of ''{0}'' is required.
```

(die Nachrichten sind natürlich noch nicht deutsch... der soll ja ersteinmal diese Datei verwenden  )

Sobald ich nun eine betroffene Seite aufrufe, erscheint folgendes:

```
javax.servlet.ServletException: Can't find bundle for base name messages, locale de_DE
```

Ich denke, dass meine .properties-Datei an der falschen Stelle liegt... aber wo sollte sie dann hin?


----------



## nillehammer (18. Jan 2012)

Wenn Du das Bean Validation Framework benutzt, lege eine Datei "ValidationMessage.properties" in das root-Package Deiner classes (z.B. WEB-INF\classes\ValidationMessages.properties). Du musst dann auch nichts konfigurieren. Das Framework findet die Datei dort selbständig.


----------



## Smoothi (18. Jan 2012)

Danke für die Antwort... hatte es gerade durch Herumprobiererei rausgefunden, dass es zu den Klassen gehört und wollte den Thread schließen  

Aber ich geb dir trotzdem ein "Danke"


----------



## nillehammer (18. Jan 2012)

> Aber ich geb dir trotzdem ein "Danke"


Das ist lieb von Dir :toll:


----------

